# Crow Kill With Torque!



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Went out to look for a bunny or something on the farm today but instead came across a big old crow sitting in the tree. It was about 15-18m away, I pulled out my torque from my pocket and loaded some 3/8" steel into thr pouch. The quietness was shattered by the sound of the 3/8" steel penetrating deep into the crows chest. Well it was more or less the base of its neck. The shot dropped in about 2" low of where I wanted, but proving the benefits of a good hunting setup, it still put the crow to the ground as it fell about 7m out of the tree. The crow was about 10-15 seconds away from being completely lifeless, and even though it was not 100% necessary, I made a quick follow-up headshot, which killed it instantly. Before you ask or criticise, yes you are allowed to control crows in specific areas of Australia. The place I live actually has a bounty for the crows although I don't worry about it. The reason for controlling them in my area is that large amounts of crows prey on the newborn lambs. One with the slingshot won't do much but I do control them with a rifle which helps to keep their numbers down. Thanks for taking the time to read.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice shootn!


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

Good looking shot brotha

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Awesome! I try my best to keep them at bay as well. That’s some nice shooting!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice shooting


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Yeah I heard they like to pick out their eyes and such, good on you nice shooting!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Ibojoe said:


> Nice shootn!


Thanks mate!


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

dogcatchersito said:


> Good looking shot brotha
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Cheers mate


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Island made said:


> Awesome! I try my best to keep them at bay as well. That's some nice shooting!


Thanks mate. Yes, I do a lot of control with the rifle and occasionally take some with the sling.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Tag said:


> Nice shooting


Thanks bud


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

BushpotChef said:


> Yeah I heard they like to pick out their eyes and such, good on you nice shooting!
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


Yeah they do and then they continue picking at them until they die.


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

Good shot mate. Foxes, Feral and local cats will pick that one up quick smart. Nasty bird, pecking the eye's out. Definitely one that I wan't to shoot.

Salutations Paul.K :target: :thumbsup:


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Nice shot ????


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

bingo said:


> Nice shot


Cheers mate


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

P.Konrad said:


> Good shot mate. Foxes, Feral and local cats will pick that one up quick smart. Nasty bird, pecking the eye's out. Definitely one that I wan't to shoot.
> 
> Salutations Paul.K :target: :thumbsup:


Yeah thanks mate


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

P.Konrad said:


> Good shot mate. Foxes, Feral and local cats will pick that one up quick smart. Nasty bird, pecking the eye's out. Definitely one that I wan't to shoot.
> 
> Salutations Paul.K :target:


They are little monsters, they catch whatever I can send them 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Ever seen what a 22-250 does to a Grackle inside 40 yards?

Feathers, whipped cream & strawberries haha.

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

BushpotChef said:


> Ever seen what a 22-250 does to a Grackle inside 40 yards?
> 
> Feathers, whipped cream & strawberries haha.
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


Jesus I can just pictured it. Very funny, BushpotChef


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

BushpotChef said:


> Ever seen what a 22-250 does to a Grackle inside 40 yards?
> 
> Feathers, whipped cream & strawberries haha.
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


Haha I can imagine :thumbsup:


----------



## Hermit (Feb 7, 2014)

Nice shootin'...

Cheers

Rich


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Crows are good to eat.


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Crows are good to eat.


There used to be a cookbook called eating crow that I seen once


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

Crows and coyotes are Mother Nature's answer for target practice.


----------



## Maniac (May 28, 2021)

Great shot!


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Holy crap the size of that crow... sure you didnt shoot an emu or something?


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

JediMike said:


> Holy crap the size of that crow... sure you didnt shoot an emu or something?


Hahahah welcome to Australia mate all the animals are bigger and deadlier😂😂


----------

